# Blowing oil



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a question we all know how these brutes like to blow oil. I was wondering if anyone has removed the little tube inside the motor that sits in the sump and goes to the breather with out any problems? The way I see it the motor would breath better without it due to the fact it would not be submerged in oil .


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the hose I'm talking about


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't know can't really tell in the pic , But could it also be there to help lube the trany gears or is that a sealed chamber when the case is together . It does sound like a good question .


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Take them out of all the motors we build and know other builders that also do. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

So it just a head ache part with no purpose then thanks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder if DSC does this.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

In the motors I build I just cut a few holes in it,like a straw if it has a hole fluid doesnt want to go threw it,but I have seen guys remove them also and no prob.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

So what is the tubes purpose for the engine, if it is not needed,why did Kawi put it there?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

dman66 said:


> So what is the tubes purpose for the engine, if it is not needed,why did Kawi put it there?


I wonder if it's there incase the beather tube becomes dislodged from the air box or motor , to catch anything that might fall into the engine . ( I know anything that might pass though there would still be in the engine but would go straight to the oil and not just float around in the engine )


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wolf_36 said:


> I wonder if it's there incase the beather tube becomes dislodged from the air box or motor , to catch anything that might fall into the engine . ( I know anything that might pass though there would still be in the engine but would go straight to the oil and not just float around in the engine )


 
I get the feeling its there so that when the engine is on its side or upside down, the end will be in air and oil won't run solid up the vent tube and into the airbox.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

That tube is one of the main reason for brutes burping oil into the airbox. With its removal you cut way down on the burping of oil. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I ran that tube with no mods in a 1000 with no oil blow by,it comes from egg out jugs wore rings and wore pistons,I live the tube and if you have alot of blow by just put a few slices in the tube,you can get to the hose by removing the dipstick housing and the bevel gear.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Brute 840 said:


> I ran that tube with no mods in a 1000 with no oil blow by,it comes from egg out jugs wore rings and wore pistons,I live the tube and if you have alot of blow by just put a few slices in the tube,you can get to the hose by removing the dipstick housing and the bevel gear.


I would agree with you but it started after I put hc pistons in and yes I honed the cylinders at the time of installing the hc pistons not trying to dis you at all


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

If its caused from blow by of cylinders and egg shape and all that u mentioned then y does a brand new stock brute blow oil into the air box. I know from the motors that ive built it helps alot with burping oil its greatly reduced when that tube is removed. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

So would removing it or just drill some holes in it be better or not a difference? Im starting my high compression build Mon and wanna do all the things i can while motors out and apart

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Either way will help out considerably and its not going to hurt anything either way

fatboyz customz


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

10 4 ill just pull it out then.. thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

brute for mud said:


> I would agree with you but it started after I put hc pistons in and yes I honed the cylinders at the time of installing the hc pistons not trying to dis you at all


 
Did you install stock bore pistons,if so thats why,you didnt have it bored to fit that piston,just like stock they are all just stock pistons installed not jugs bored and honed to a pistons exact size,that is what happens with drop in stuff like that,but like everyone is saying you can pull it wont hurt nothing.Also the new tube in the newer motors have a cap on them and doesnt allow for the oil to go up like the older ones,and the tube is bigger also if I remember correct.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

The reason I did not bore is everything was in specs so there was no need to bore


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I understand,when you do a stock bore you just do drop in setup not much you can do unless you send off to have cylinders replated and setup to the exact pistons sizes,like said above just put holes in the hose or pull it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I know we built an 840 not long ago and everything was in spec pistons were sent with cylinders when they were bored and replated and honed for a perfect fit. Still burped oil something serious. Higher compression greatly increases the problem. 

fatboyz customz


----------

